# Puente H para motores DC de 1.5 A



## Msanduay (Jul 4, 2009)

hola, tengo un problema... tengo que controlar 2 motores DC de  12V. 1.5A con un pic 16f84a. El problema es que nose que puente h usar, se me habia ocurrido utilizar el l298. pero no encontre el circuito de este... y segun la informaciónrmaicon q iba encntrando arme este circuito. porfavor diganmen si nesesito agregarle algo mas o asi esta bien! 
otra cosa, tendria q colocarle un disipador al l298? les adjunto la imagen
Saludos!


----------



## KUENNE (Jul 4, 2009)

Hola:

El impreso esta bien y si es necesario clocarle un buen disipador de calor, aunque te aconsejo consultes el manual de desarrollo deproyectos del 16f84, pagina 473. Existos con ese trabajo

Saludos
Kuenne


----------



## Msanduay (Jul 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias KUENNE!


----------

